# Field Trip: Gundabooka 2006



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Got back on the weekend from a week at Gundabooka. Like last year, had a ball. Unlike last year we saw goannas and snakes, and this time round all the Beardies were gravid.

Photos have been uploaded to my album 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=54090

Here's a couple:
























Hix


----------



## freddy (Oct 4, 2006)

hey they are sweet lookin' pics mate


----------



## Earthling (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice pics. What sought of moment taker are you using?


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks!

I've got a Sony F828, and Canon Ixus 65 which I bought two days before I left and used quite extensively while away. It was easy to have it in a pouch on my belt so I could get it out whenever anopportunity presented itself. The Sony requires a bit more effort (but has a better zoom).



Hix


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Love that last one


----------



## pugsly (Oct 4, 2006)

excellent shots mate! Im impressed! Looks like you had a ball out there!

Nice work


----------



## nightowl (Oct 4, 2006)

great shots!!  very impressive!!

Shane


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Looks like you had a ball out there!



Had a really good time!!!

Very hot and very very dry. The birds were not as plentiful as last time, neither were the shinglebacks and smaller lizards. The 'permanent' creeks had prettywell dried up.

On the plus side, the insects weren't as plentiful either. Although there were still plenty of flies.



Hix


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome shots Hix!
Looking forward to the talk at the AHS and more pic's.

Neil


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Will be at the November meeting. Probably Glenn to start it off, then there's a few others who will probbaly show some pics, like myself, Ken Griffiths, and a couple of twelve year old girls (who were damn good lizard catchers!).



Hix


----------



## rexs1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Unreal photos Hix, what power zoom do you have on the Sony F828. Is it a digitil S.L.R. or a fixed lens? Also how much? Again ,excellent photos, especially in the wild, much harder to get them to stay still. cheers Rex.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not digital SLR, although I should have got one of those (but at the time they were more expensive). The optical zoom is 7X



Hix


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance but where is Gundabooka. Sounds way out back


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Literally, Back-O'-Bourke!

(50 kms SW of Bourke on the Kidman Way)



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice Hixy!  Damn I need a new camera! :lol:


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 4, 2006)

great pictures.


----------

